# Moroccan Chicken



## k.a (Aug 1, 2006)

Moroccan Chicken

it is a traditional dish in Morocco .. enjoey  


Ingredients: 

1 tbsp. oil 
8 small chicken pieces (skinned) 
1 can x 300g boiled chickpeas (rinsed and drained) 
1/4 cup dried apricots (chopped) 
1 onion (finely chopped) 
1 garlic clove (crushed) 
1 tsp. each of ground turmeric, cumin and cinnamon 
1/4 tsp. clove powder 
1/2 tsp. cayenne pepper 
2 cubes Chicken Stock - Less Salt (dissolved in 1 1/2 cups warm water) 
2 tbsp. tomato paste 
2 tbsp. lemon juice 
1 bunch spinach (coarsely chopped ) 
1/2 tsp. freshly ground black pepper 


Preparation: 

Heat the oil in a wok. Place the chicken in it and brown over a moderately high heat. Then place the chicken in a casserole dish with the chickpeas and dried apricots. 
Cook the onion and garlic in the same wok for 2-3 minutes. Add in the spices and cook, stirring continuously for 1 minute. 
Add tomato paste, lemon juice and dissolved Chicken Stock cubes to the onion mixture. Bring to the boil stirring constantly, then simmer over a low heat for 2 minutes. Pour it over the chicken and cover the casserole. 
Cook in a pre-heated mid temperature oven (180C) for 30 minutes. Then stir the spinach into the mixture. Cover and cook for a further 15 minutes or until the chicken is cooked. Season with black pepper. 
Serve with Couscous or white rice


----------



## mrdelicious (Aug 28, 2006)

Add Cinnamon


----------



## tropicalgal (Sep 13, 2006)

This looks amazing!!! Yum!!!Do you use a regular casserole dish, or a tagine?


----------



## k.a (Aug 1, 2006)

a regular one but I served in moroccan tajin


----------



## beemerchef (Sep 17, 2006)

Have you ever made the Moroccan Bastilla??? Sweet chicken pie with filo dough and powdered sugar? If you desire I can post an Rx for that...
Be well... Ara


----------



## k.a (Aug 1, 2006)

yaeh I know it .. but I dont like it  .. 

I dont like any kind of food come sweet and salty in same time  .. 

My sistar make the Bastilla .. and she make it good 

thanx my dear  ..


----------

